
This Really Is the Next Revolution in TV Technology - kjhughes
https://www.wsj.com/articles/this-really-is-the-next-revolution-in-tv-technology-11546956347
======
innagadadavida
Link is paywalled. It is talking about this video from ces 2019:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tkLIBCq5RZo](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tkLIBCq5RZo)

